# Uber Decal/Sticker



## TaturGuy (Dec 8, 2015)

I just got approved to drive for Uber, but have not seen anywhere in the docs about a sticker or placard to display. Is this something that I have to have (I am in Tulsa) before I start driving. Also is there anything else I need other than DL, Ins and Reg.? 

I have searched the forum and cannot find much about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

If you haven't been given one, then no, it's not required in your city.

You can start driving as soon as you're approved. Have fun!


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

EBAY


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

I can custom make them for you. Just Uber or an Uber/Lyft combination. They are a buck. Just pay shipping and handling Of $200.00. I have a special going right now. I will send you one for each of your windows at no charge. Just pay shipping and handling for each sticker.

Call now. Supplies won't last at this price.

( How did I do Travis? )


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

No, don't pay. Just visit your local partner support centre (if there's one near you) and ask for some.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Chances are, he is supposed to display it in his city, most if not all cities require that. However, you can just tell whoever stops you that you just signed up/didn't know/uber didn't send it yet. But, I'd shoot an email to uber just in case.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I know Lyft has a page on their website where you could print out the window trade dress until you receive your package. I received my Uber trade dress when I took it in for the vehicle inspection. I don't know about OK, but out here in CA we are required to have the trade dress on while we have passengers in our cars or else it's a $1,000.00 fine. You may want to do some research.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

TaturGuy said:


> I just got approved to drive for Uber, but have not seen anywhere in the docs about a sticker or placard to display. Is this something that I have to have (I am in Tulsa) before I start driving. Also is there anything else I need other than DL, Ins and Reg.?
> 
> I have searched the forum and cannot find much about it. Thanks in advance.


Under no circumstances should you put Uber/Lyft trade dress on your car. Keep it in your glove box and flash it when necessary. Affixing those things to your car just makes you a target.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Under no circumstances should you put Uber/Lyft trade dress on your car. Keep it in your glove box and flash it when necessary. Affixing those things to your car just makes you a target.


Hunt to eat is right. I use 3m stickers to make my emblem removable at any time I am not picking up a pax, and when I remove it, there's just two little strips that are nearly invisble on my windshield. If you look at my car in the avatar, you can't even see them at all. Just the city stickers.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Check local regulations, maybe under your specific cities forums to see if it is even required. If it is not required then don't bother with trade dress at all.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Completely disagree with the above, TaturGuy I display my trade dress at all times when driving.

A. How much of a pain is it to remove it after each drop off? Noway is that practical, especially since I'm pretty constant at times.

B. You do not become a "target" (for cabs), I just think that's plain false and a rumor. Maybe in some bad cities? Maybe? I pass cabs all the time, idle near cabs and we both target similar areas. I let them do their thing and they let me do mine. I know I'm not their favorite vehicle on the road so I won't turn in front of them or instigate in anyway but that's just being smart. You're competition.

I take pride in my work and turn a good enough margin that I see no issues displaying my trade dress. The pax in my city love Uber and I've had great experiences so far in 360 rides. I even have the light up Uber trade dress which does nothing but make me stand out for the positive. Do what makes you successful at this gig and ignore naysayers. I've had multiple compliments about my sign (especially since I exclusively drive nights). My car is immaculately clean and I drive like a professional. You shouldn't be embarrassed to display trade dress. And I just don't buy someone running over with a sock filled with rocks bashing your car because it's an Uber (or something like that).

Like others have stated it may even be law to display trade dress at all times.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

TaturGuy said:


> I just got approved to drive for Uber, but have not seen anywhere in the docs about a sticker or placard to display. Is this something that I have to have (I am in Tulsa) before I start driving. Also is there anything else I need other than DL, Ins and Reg.?
> 
> I have searched the forum and cannot find much about it. Thanks in advance.


Unless there's a local reg, don't display trade dress. Yes, you do become a target, regardless of what MikesUber says. Happens at the airport here frequently. Besides, why would you want to put adhesive on your window unnecessarily? Among the experienced set, we simply carry that silly logo on a visor or in the glovebox and flash it as necessary. I have used mine so infrequently that I'm not even sure I still have it. That shows you how necessary it really is.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Some states require trade dress to be displayed (Virginia does). Now where I'm at it's not enforced but I've heard of fines from other cities so definitely check. 

For me while I've got the app on the decal is up and I take it off at the end of the night. I only drive Friday and Saturday nights so it's not a hassle for me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Some states require trade dress to be displayed (Virginia does). Now where I'm at it's not enforced but I've heard of fines from other cities so definitely check.
> 
> For me while I've got the app on the decal is up and I take it off at the end of the night. I only drive Friday and Saturday nights so it's not a hassle for me.


Yeah, you can go with that. I have never put a bumper sticker on any car I've owned, nor have I ever put a parking permit on a bumper or window. So I'm not about to start a bad habit now. I take a lot of pride in the appearance of my cars, even my econobox Uber car.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Had a pax yesterday ask, "where's the "U" and I said, what "U". lol

I'll NEVER display that BS on my car at $0.90/mile. I see it as a cheap marketing tool used by Goober to advertise for them and I refuse.

Pay me $2.00/mile and I'll have no problem with the placard. lol


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

TaturGuy said:


> I just got approved to drive for Uber, but have not seen anywhere in the docs about a sticker or placard to display. Is this something that I have to have (I am in Tulsa) before I start driving. Also is there anything else I need other than DL, Ins and Reg.?
> 
> I have searched the forum and cannot find much about it. Thanks in advance.


You will always get better info from the cities tab in this forum. Go to Tulsa and ask there.

You can always email Uber and they will send you one in the mail.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Had a pax yesterday ask, "where's the "U" and I said, what "U". lol
> 
> I'll NEVER display that BS on my car at $0.90/mile. I see it as a cheap marketing tool used by Goober to advertise for them and I refuse.
> 
> Pay me $2.00/mile and I'll plaster that crap all over my car. lol


Well stated. I just bought a new car and the dealer applied the vinyl label on the trunk adverting the dealership. After I signed all the papers I asked what my monthly advertising fee was going to be. The finance guy was all confused, so I explained that I will require $30 per month for renting out my trunk lid for the dealer label. He then said, "Oh, we can remove that." I then replied, "You're damn right! I want it off there before I finish signing these papers. I did not give you permission to put that on my car." The dealership then gave me a free tank of gas for my trouble.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a couple for sale @ $100.00 each. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm glad we don't have to have that yet . That'd be about as bad as a huge pizza light on my roof.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I put mine on for a few reasons:
1. I don't want to give the idiot pax another reason to rate me lower than 5*
2. I don't want the DoA thugs at the airport to give me a fine because they have nothing better to do.
3. Not a lot of people are familiar with my car and having the U helps them locate it, and then look at the plates.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This one always make an impression:


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

I saw those on amazon, is that the one with batteries? That's the only I would get, I hate having wires running around everything.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman M said:


> I saw those on amazon, is that the one with batteries? That's the only I would get, I hate having wires running around everything.


It has batteries. It also has a remote control so you can turn it on and off.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> It has batteries. It also has a remote control so you can turn it on and off.


I like that, can you give me a link to getting that one?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Some guy was selling those things on eBay and had to take them down because of copyright infringement.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I went into photoshop made a 8x10 image, went to kinkos - (self serve printer via usb) printed it then laminated it (around 4 bucks total) then put it on my dash when I arrive somewhere or hold up to valet once they come creepin then put back on side of seat when done. Only use it when I need it for various reasons - werd


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm glad you're interested in not only displaying it but investing in an illuminated sign Roman M, I respectfully disagree with those that say don't display it especially if you're working airport runs. For Pittsburgh International Airport it is mandatory that trade dress be displayed and I would imagine it would be for your airport as well.

The illuminated sign is sharp and I've received plenty of compliments on mine. It makes it much easier at night and starts the ride on a good note. Be wary of quality issues and warranty replacements. Mine had some electrical issues so I requested a replacement.

Seems like a personal preference if some don't want it displayed. For me, if it is mandatory in your area then it must be displayed. Again I have never been targeted and think that's a little misguided to say that will occur. Especially with my dash cam any driver stupid enough to attack my car will be paying for the repair and then some. I'll go out on a limb and say, at least in my city, these are just regular people working a job and they're not much different from anyone else. They're not out for blood. If FedEx and UPS can operate together on the road I think you're fine.

Any questions feel free to tag or PM me! Best of luck


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yes, you do become a target, regardless of what MikesUber says. Happens at the airport here frequently. Besides, why would you want to put adhesive on your window unnecessarily


What has happened at your airport?

And the adhesive is minimal, I use two Velcro dots mounted with Gorilla mounting tape.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I think the illuminated one is pretty cool and would be helpful in a busy area. I still haven't even printed out the laminated one, not sure what the regulations are in Colorado.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> I think the illuminated one is pretty cool and would be helpful in a busy area. I still haven't even printed out the laminated one, not sure what the regulations are in Colorado.


There is no arguing that they can see my illuminated or flashing sign much easier than a standard sign. I've had pax spot me a block away because they see the illuminated sign. I would've looked like any other car had it not been illuminated. Strictly talking about crowded bar areas when everyone has four-ways on or lights on. How do they differentiate my car? The faster they find you the faster you can start/end the fare and squeeze in more rides.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> What has happened at your airport?
> 
> And the adhesive is minimal, I use two Velcro dots mounted with Gorilla mounting tape.


The most common occurrence is drinks "accidentally" spilled on Uber cars. Not a big deal, but enough to piss a bloke off. I figure why take a chance? I have only one paint job so why not protect it?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I received notification from Uber that the vinyl sticker in the upper right hand back window will be mandatory come march 1st I believe it is. I was JUST looking for something to make my car more visible to my riders and that illuminated sign is just what I need. I can always sell it to my Uber partner friends if I decide to give this up. Thanks for the info


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> The most common occurrence is drinks "accidentally" spilled on Uber cars. Not a big deal, but enough to piss a bloke off. I figure why take a chance? I have only one paint job so why not protect it?


Haha man I'd love to see them try that, casually walking over super close to my car (already odd to begin with) then see someone's 2bit acting job as they pretend to trip on nothing. Gotta be a god-awful acting job I'm sure. As long as it's not paint thinner or something dangerous I'll rinse off that fat dude's (diet) Pepsi and Uber On.


----------



## Gerald Richter (Nov 5, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Unless there's a local reg, don't display trade dress. Yes, you do become a target, regardless of what MikesUber says. Happens at the airport here frequently. Besides, why would you want to put adhesive on your window unnecessarily? Among the experienced set, we simply carry that silly logo on a visor or in the glovebox and flash it as necessary. I have used mine so infrequently that I'm not even sure I still have it. That shows you how necessary it really is.


I have two plastic velcro strips on my passenger side windshield so I can remove it. But I like the idea of putting it on the visor instead.


----------

